# L1 to tourist visa advice



## LostInAlbany (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey, 

Long story short; moved to US from UK 2.5 years ago on L1 visa. Company I work for is closing US office. I intend to transfer from an L1 to a tourist visa which will give me 6 months to 'sort things out'. 

I started filling in the I-539 form online. From what I can gather I can remain in the US for 6 months from the date on my last I-94 card. 

Problem: I last entered the US in August 2011. Six months from this date is Feb 2012. 

Question: Do I need to re-enter the US and get a new I-94 card or is there a way to 'forward' my tourist visa so i'm granted status for 6 months from say Feb 1st?

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can apply for an extension but that is "iffy".


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's doubtful that you can transfer visa types like that (though definitely worth a try, I suppose). Normally you have 30 days to sort thing out and move back home if your visa-related job goes away for any reason.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Did you read the section General Eligibility Criteria line 3 on USCIS?


----------

